# SAS crew goes on drunken rampage! pics and video!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, so we went to Meg's place and got drunk, then ran around on the streets playing tag like goofs. 
then we went to my place and went on SAS chat and fought for the keyboard to type stupid stuff.








we then went to the fringe festival , which is a yearly edmonton festival and got more drunk and acted all silly as seen in the video. 
the video also has what we've all been waiting for! the long awaited "haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" from meg!
check it out-----> http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i228/rfdfgdfgdfssgd/?action=view&current=SASdrunkenFringe.flv
then we shook around porta potties and got funny provocative balloons on our heads as seen in pic, and walked around like that
we went to a bar and went to the bar's balcony and yelled and threw stufff at people below, haha.
then we pretty much drank and danced the rest of the night at night clubs.
Take that SA!

rest of the pics can be seen here http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i228/rfdfgdfgdfssgd/


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha awesome and very un-SA like (i.e. i wish i could do that )


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks like a blast, I wish I was there!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

omgs! fools!  j/k


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Origami!! :lol I luv the balloon hats HAHA!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, you guys sure look like you had a lot of fun!! Congrats to the Edmonton crew!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

everyone have meetups and post pics like us!!
do it do it!


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

You're cured!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

_AJ_ said:


> everyone have meetups and post pics like us!!
> do it do it!


oh god, i hope no one takes photos at any future meet-ups i attend. i'll probably demand i use the camera if that happens, haha. i can meet up and socialize with complete strangers from the internet but any photographic evidence of my awkardness or (if we drink a lot) drunkenness is out of the question!


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

You guys are crazy  Plus, there is a beer in his hand... this is a monumental moment for me. Good boy


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lol nice, congrats :lol


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I dont believe you guys have s.a.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

_AJ_ said:


> Ok, so we went to Meg's place and got drunk, then ran around on the streets playing tag like goofs.
> then we went to my place and went on SAS chat and fought for the keyboard to type stupid stuff.


"wow we're wasted so what do you guys want to do now?"
"let's go on the internet!"
"yeah!!!"

i'm just playing :b you did more than that plus it can still be fun to chat together to other ppl online in such a state.



kos said:


> I dont believe you guys have s.a.


maybe the drunk part at first helped. also SA can be very different for everyone and once you do enough exposure in enough situations that were initially anxiety-provoking you may eventually be able to go through with them and actually have fun while feeling relaxed. small steps, but it can be achieved.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow! Congrats guys! Looks like fun
You all should come down to Cow-town and party with me! JK
PS in the pics to whoever was tempting the Canadian Goose (I think it was AJ)...You're the bravest person I've ever seen. that thing could kill you so fast!!


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> maybe the drunk part at first helped. also SA can be very different for everyone and once you do enough exposure in enough situations that were initially anxiety-provoking you may eventually be able to go through with them and actually have fun while feeling relaxed. small steps, but it can be achieved.


yep, I see you guys are in alberta? your location says toronto tho, Im hittign toronto on january 2010. If you guys want to we can go out and do stuff, you can make fun of my sexy accent and junk


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

KX was seen later on that night being a badass


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> oh god, i hope no one takes photos at any future meet-ups i attend. i'll probably demand i use the camera if that happens, haha. i can meet up and socialize with complete strangers from the internet but any photographic evidence of my awkardness or (if we drink a lot) drunkenness is out of the question!


sounds like a dare to me :lol


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

so jealous. well done. next challenge: attend a bar in fat man/woman suits. take pics. post them here. I will give you the next challenge after the pics have been posted. good luck.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Really not a whole lot to do in Edmonton, eh? :lol

Congrats, you crazy drunken fools...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

RyanJ said:


> Really not a whole lot to do in Edmonton, eh? :lol
> 
> Congrats, you crazy drunken fools...


lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How did I miss this thread before? Looked like a bunch of fun and I'm glad you guys have become good mates as well and have such a great time!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

that's so cool, you guys looked like you really enjoyed yourself.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I approve of everything but "throwing stuff at people below" c'mon, you're all adults.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

saillias said:


> I approve of everything but "throwing stuff at people below" c'mon, you're all adults.


hey, i only threw money. meg was the one throwing drinks and salt
haha


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

hey funnys funny. besides being an adult is over rated .psh. lifes to short for boringness


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kos said:


> I dont believe you guys have s.a.


ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - yeah, where did the SA come into play?


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe we dont anymore


----------

